# Root Amber Coca Cola Bottle



## JCermack (Sep 10, 2006)

I'd like some information on this bottle please. It has Nashville on the side with number 406 underneath, and Root on the bottom.  Can anyone telll me the approximate age.....and value?   Thanks!


----------



## bubbas dad (Sep 11, 2006)

some of the other members here may be able to narrow it down more, but i would say 1900-1915.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 11, 2006)

Yeap, Like john said 1900 to 1915. Worth about 35 bucks but I have seen them go for 50 in near mint condition.. It is a fairly common amber Coke.


----------



## JCermack (Sep 11, 2006)

Are the bottles that have Root on the bottom anymore desireable to collectors?....or are they just in the same value range and desirability as other bottom markings?....Thanks again.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 11, 2006)

So folks like to beleave Root makes it more desireble and valuable but no, it doesn't.


----------



## piratemom (Sep 18, 2006)

I have a bottle like yours but it has a large k embossed above the script and k.b. co. on the bottom anyone have any info


----------



## grime5 (Sep 21, 2006)

i belive the kb co stands for key stone bottling works. your bottle is from pa. hope that helps. later greg


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 10, 2006)

i can narrow it down more for you look at the mold seams if they stop at the top of the neck then it is about 1900-1910 if it goes all the way to the top of the bottle it is about 1910-1915 i know it doesnt help much but thats all i can tell you about the age


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 10, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  grime5
> 
> i belive the kb co stands for key stone bottling works. your bottle is from pa. hope that helps. later greg


 

  Actually K. B. Co., while it does indeed stand for Keystone Bottling Company, isn't from the one Pennsylvania, it is actually from the small town of Keystone, W. VA and was used by its group of bottlers located in Keystone, WV, North Fork, WV, Welch, WV, and Bluefield, WV. While I don't have the straight side cokes from the company, I do have two 1915s, a Bluefield, WV, and an as yet unidentified bottle with K. B. Co. on the bottom.


----------



## glass man (Jul 10, 2009)

EARL R. DEAN ,WHO WAS A ROOT CO. BOTTLE DESIGNER ,DESIGNED THE FIRST "HOBBLE SKIRT" COKE BOTTLE.[HOBBLE SKIRT IS THE SHAPE THAT CAME RIGHT AFTER YOUR BOTTLE WHICH IS CALLED A "STRAIGHT SIDE COKE" YOURS BEING OF COURSE AN AMBER STRAIGHT SIDE COKE. THE HOBBLE SKIRT WENT FROM 1915 TO EVEN TODAY][&:] JAMIE


----------



## celerycola (Jul 11, 2009)

Root Glass started dating their molds sometime in 1909. Look at the heel near the mold number 406 for a number like 9, 10, 11, etc. That will date the bottle to the exact year. If there is no date then the bottle is 1909 or earlier. The base script style started in 1900 with the first crown top Cokes but many towns never used this style. The first standard Coke bottle was the straight-side shoulder script adopted at the 1911 Coca-Cola Bottlers Convention in Atlanta. It was optional to switch to the new bottle and many never did.


----------



## bamascavenger (Jul 11, 2009)

this will help you date the bottle too, but like someone said earlier, that neck line tells it all.
http://www.antiquebottles.com/coke/


----------



## glass man (Jul 12, 2009)

GREAT INFO YALL!! JAMIE


----------

